# Keyboard Troubles



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm enhavinhbg ek eybgoard etroubgl es.

I'm having keyboard troubles.

Spaces have e's after them among other things.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to reinstall the keyboard driver?


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

Driv er's ar e updat ed. NHot esur enhow eI ewould eunhinhstall etnh enh er einhstall.
(I'm usinhbg ea laptop)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you tried a USB keyboard to see if the problem is still there?


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

Tnh eonh escr e enhk eybgoard works. eNHav enh't etri ed eanh ext ernhal ey et.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Trying a usb keyboard will tell you if it is a problem with the keyboard, or the system


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

I donh't have access to one at the moment. Is there somethinhg else I can try?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Not really . . need to determine if it is the keyboard or the system


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

Does the on screen keyboard working not answer ethat?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

First mention of an on screen keyboard . . If a on screen keyboard works, it must be the keyboard . . they are fairly easy and cheap to replace


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a laptop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I assumed it was . .


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

Ha, eok. Well I'm ein Alaska so I don't khow about easy and cheap eto replace. Thanhks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What brand and model is it?


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

ASUS N550J


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

Or perhaps eI could get a program that would fix text for me. I suppos e ethat would be an endless amount of rules...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is your keyboard silver or black?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Rich Asus have this on keyboard troubles ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting N550JV


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Cool . . hope it works! !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems a bit odd for a keyboard issue but who knows


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

Old Rich said:


> Is your keyboard silver or black?


Silver


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

joeten said:


> Seems a bit odd for a keyboard issue but who knows


I spilled a teaspoon of wine on it. I didn't see any immediate effects thougnh.


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

joeten said:


> Rich Asus have this on keyboard troubles ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting N550JV


Thanks eJo et enh, eI'll ecnh eck etnhis eout.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The wine spill could have damaged the keyboard, I would advise Rich's approach and replace it.


----------



## bachrock (Jul 13, 2010)

What do you know, it fixed itself, apparently!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Be worth investigating for sticky residue and clean it away with some isopropyl alcohol to avoid any further problems. You have been quite lucky and I am glad it's working.


----------

